# RFC SET V'S 2 EMBRYOS



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wanted to start this thread out of curiosity, to see who got one or two embies put back and if you got 2 put back how did you get around the eset.......

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Missy,

Obviously I had 2 embies put back, and both implanted ,  think that was because my last attempt at icsi was unsuccesful, I dont think that SET is coming in until next year? I do remember it being discusssed but my memory at the minute isnt great   so cant tell you where it was i heard that, Im sure someone else will know more


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi missy, set doesn't come into play next year.  my first attempt was set, but as it was unsucessful i was offered this time 2 (if i have them). hope this hepls xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey girls

This is a topic that makes my blood boil!

In May I had ICSI 6 mature eggs and 4 fertilised.  In the planning appt I was told of SET.  However was lead to believe that if you were very persistant with the Dr on the day of transfer he may put 2 back.

We were delighted that of the 4 embryos, 1 was grade A x 8 cell and the other three grade B x 8 cell.  On the day of transfer we were told the the grade a was "textbook".  Still we pleaded and as this was our first go and I was under 36 they only put one back.  I was so disappointed and needless to say it failed.  I know it only takes one but to have I stronger chance I would have loved 2.

We are now for FET and of the three left I pray they thaw and the best two will be transferred.

Is it going to be a thing in the future that onle set will be offered, regardless of age?

SB


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

This also make my blood boil, though last time I had IVF we had to embies put back and only one took (in August 2006).  I often wonder whether the grade a or the grade b took as i sometimes think the grading is all a load of   how do they really know in a NATURAL CYCLE WHAT EMBRYOS ARE MORE LIKELY TO TAKE.  I am not so patiently waiting IVF again this time with donor sperm,  I am hoping that they put two back though I would say that we wont know till the time. I know that there is risk with twin pregnancies but I also think it is more so what suits the hospital best as with Twin birth more medical supervision is required during pregnancy and birth thus making it more expensive to the NHS     But surely a happy mother who has got the family she so desperately wants is better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I had two embryos put back, Im not exactly sure when SET is due to start-but I was under the impression it already had! At our planning app, we where given info and leaflets explaining SET, the nurse explained to us that HFEA where bringing in SET and their rules go(regardless of grading)-but to avoid this your clinic can have its own policy put in place-Still doing SET but only on Grade 'A' Emmbies.
She said the RFC put their own policy down and it is-Grade 'A' will mean only one emmbie put back. Grade 'B' will mean two can be put back if there are two.
All along we hoped for two-as we where definatley led to believe SET had started 

It would seem it has, when you look at the different girls on here that have already had tx, all grade 'A' where singles and 'B' where two emmbies.

The grading seem to be a guildline clinics use-perhaps to make it easier to 'see' development, but as to whether 'A' is better that 'B' I think its all down to nature-it'll will either take or it wont, lots of girls have gotten BFP's with both.

Though I think like many girls, we hope for two-double the chances, you wait so long and want as much chance as you can get-I say boo to SET, twin pg don't come without complications but when you've longed for a child getting two must be amazing.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Just to add a further point I know twin pregnancies come with the risk of more complications but I firmly believe that alot of the SET is about the pounds, shillings and pence, which I also believes circles ferility treatment full stop!  Frankly I believe if you contribute to the NHS one should be entitled to whatever treatment they require.............they dont limit the likes of alcoholics or drug addicts to one go in rehab!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have to go before I get even more angry!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie71 (Feb 28, 2009)

We were in the RFC today and had 2 put back - an 8A and a 7B.

Though we did have a failed attempt before with an 8A and a 6B, so I think that's why!


----------



## niceday1971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi

i asked about SET at my pre tx appointment on the day my tx started last week!  SET is already in operation but because I am over 38 I am getting 2 embryos put back in.  It depands on your age and whether you have had a previous failed cycle. Hope this helps.

Lx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done Robbie good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

I asked at my review appointment last month, they said I could have two because I have already had a failed cyle, they didnt mention age, but it may have also been a factor as I am 35.

hope this helps 

KZ


----------

